
Techcrunch appears to have deleted critical comments on Deepak Chopra's app - sabertoothed
Techcrunch appears to have deleted critical comments on Deepak Chopra&#x27;s app.<p>See for yourself:<p>Old: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20160611130251&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;09&#x2F;deepak-chopra-launches-jiyo&#x2F;<p>Currently:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;09&#x2F;deepak-chopra-launches-jiyo&#x2F;
======
sabertoothed
Please let me know if you think I am mistaken.

